

Video: Open WebOS on Ubuntu 12.04 - mikecane
http://youtu.be/7i7qrrgOMwY

======
mortenjorck
It's looking great, but there's one detail I had feared might be the case,
which seems to have happened: Font Bureau's lovely, custom type family Prelude
appears to have met the licensing axe. (More on Prelude here:
[http://webos.org/2009/07/05/webos-font-is-called-prelude-
dev...](http://webos.org/2009/07/05/webos-font-is-called-prelude-developed-by-
font-bureau/) )

It's a shame, because Prelude was as much a part of the WebOS identity as
Helvetica Neue is to iOS or Roboto is to Android 4+. What might be best at
this point, if it's true that Prelude simply cannot be legally included in the
OSS distribution, is that a new, open-source family be selected. I'd suggest
Lato, a friendly, 10-weight family with a similar humanized geometricism to
Prelude's Futura lineage. (<http://www.google.com/webfonts/specimen/Lato>)

~~~
mikecane
Would users be able to replace the typeface on their own? Thinking back to
1980s Mac days when people could replace the System Font...

~~~
sp332
I doubt the font police will knock down your door, but it is legally dubious.
[https://developer.palm.com/distribution/viewtopic.php?f=92&#...</a> If you
don't have a WebOS device, you can find the URLs in this document <a
href="http://thyb.net/cosmos/coconutfont.css"
rel="nofollow">http://thyb.net/cosmos/coconutfont.css</a><p>And I believe
these are the instructions for changing the font in the Luna launcher
(although it might be easier when you're running it on a PC) <a
href="http://forums.webosnation.com/webos-development/197905-how-change-font-
color-size-app-launcher.html"
rel="nofollow">http://forums.webosnation.com/webos-
development/197905-how-c...</a>

------
rjzzleep
with all it's libraries open webos would actually make a pretty nice desktop
development toolkit. (yeah i know, it's html5 and desktop html5 kinda sux),
but that thing definitely amounts to some of the best looking linux apps
around.

~~~
agumonkey
Same thought. The core of webos looks small, and capable enough to make most
of day to day apps. It would reduce friction and unnecessary toolkit
complexity.

------
wazoox
Heck, I'm missing my Pré. WebOS really buries Android UI-wise (and it buries
iOS when it comes to multitasking).

~~~
rbanffy
Can't agree more with you. I still have my Pre and, 3rd party application
support excepted, it's a wonderful phone.

Too bad phones these days are mostly pocket computers that make phone calls.

~~~
wazoox
I still have my Pré+ too, but it's getting old (more than 2 years), the screen
is badly scratched, a piece of glass is missing near the USB port and a crack
is slowly enlarging; and recently the audio jack went awry, making the phone
believing I was using headphones when none were plugged in, which is hardly
practical when you try replying an incoming call :)

------
sp332
Wow, I expected it to look more like a choppy, buggy emulator but that's
really smooth!

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Well, it is largely HTML5, so it may not be emulated.

------
brandoncapecci
They should change the slide to unlock feature before Apple sees this :)

~~~
amitdugar
Not now .... webOS is not yet a threat to Apple or iOS :)

------
egfx
Gotta love enyo

------
zizou
is there a way to install/run it on mac?

